# Virginia Tech



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/

My prayers are going out to all of the families involved.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Been watching the story develop all day, what an unbelievable tragedy.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Having lived in Southwestern Virginia for 4 years while attending Radford University, this is unbelievable and hits close to home. My thoughts and prayers are with the families.

Michelle


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

RizFam said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/
> 
> My prayers are going out to all of the families involved.


prayers X 2 here, what madness


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

When will the madness end? Hug your kids and tell them how much you love them! Sometimes one's life is so much shorter than we expected it to be.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This is tragedy to all that hold life precious.

Unfortunately, there are a depraved few who do not.

Texas Tower Massacre

May God comfort those who lost loved ones, and protect us from those that would harm others.

Dan


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We feel horible for all the family's that lost someone today. I still can't understand why anyone would take out their rage on people that have nothing to do with their problems especially when in the end they kill themselves.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The community is very small and will wrap their arms around each other in this time of need. Our thoughts and prayers are with each and every family and each life lost.....................................

mk
VT class of 87


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It's a sad day for all of us.

Our prayers go gout to all who were affected in any way.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

I am just sitting down after a very sobering day. The tragedy at Virginia Tech is numbing and hard to comprehend. I got a call from my daughter who was just on campus at 10:15 AM. She was in a classroom building adjacent to Norris Hall were this all happened. She was able to run out the back of the classroom building and to her car in the parking lot. She quickly got off campus. My son should of been in classes at another classroom building close by. He skipped classes today. They both called me at about the same time with the unbelievable news. Many of us fell the shock. How can this happen in Blacksburg? How can this happen in our community? This is suppose to be a rural area with safe campuses and low crime. This will take sometime for the VT community to comprehend and understand. We appreciate all the prayers and thoughts directed our way. Hopefully in tradegy will come strength.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank God they are okay! I'll add them to my prayer list! I hope that you are okay. You will be in my prayers, as well!



jidunl said:


> I am just sitting down after a very sobering day. The tragedy at Virginia Tech is numbing and hard to comprehend. I got a call from my daughter who was just on campus at 10:15 AM. She was in a classroom building adjacent to Norris Hall were this all happened. She was able to run out the back of the classroom building and to her car in the parking lot. She quickly got off campus. My son should of been in classes at another classroom building close by. He skipped classes today. They both called me at about the same time with the unbelievable news. Many of us fell the shock. How can this happen in Blacksburg? How can this happen in our community? This is suppose to be a rural area with safe campuses and low crime. This will take sometime for the VT community to comprehend and understand. We appreciate all the prayers and thoughts directed our way. Hopefully in tradegy will come strength.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

May God bless each and every one of those affected in any way and give them the strength that only He can give them at a time like this.
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

jidunl said:


> I am just sitting down after a very sobering day. The tragedy at Virginia Tech is numbing and hard to comprehend. I got a call from my daughter who was just on campus at 10:15 AM. She was in a classroom building adjacent to Norris Hall were this all happened. She was able to run out the back of the classroom building and to her car in the parking lot. She quickly got off campus. My son should of been in classes at another classroom building close by. He skipped classes today. They both called me at about the same time with the unbelievable news. Many of us fell the shock. How can this happen in Blacksburg? How can this happen in our community? This is suppose to be a rural area with safe campuses and low crime. This will take sometime for the VT community to comprehend and understand. We appreciate all the prayers and thoughts directed our way. Hopefully in tradegy will come strength.


Jim,

I am glad your children are safe. It is still sinking in here as we still have many friends in Radford/Christiansburg/Blacksburg Area.

God Bless,

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very sad day indeed. My prayers to everyone who was involved.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A very tragic day in our history. My heart is heavy with thoughts of those lost to this senseless violence, and to those left behind, now forced to cope with it for the rest of their lives.

Such a waste.

Doug


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Our prayers to everyone...what a tragedy!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jidunl said:


> I am just sitting down after a very sobering day. The tragedy at Virginia Tech is numbing and hard to comprehend. I got a call from my daughter who was just on campus at 10:15 AM. She was in a classroom building adjacent to Norris Hall were this all happened. She was able to run out the back of the classroom building and to her car in the parking lot. She quickly got off campus. My son should of been in classes at another classroom building close by. He skipped classes today. They both called me at about the same time with the unbelievable news. Many of us fell the shock. How can this happen in Blacksburg? How can this happen in our community? This is suppose to be a rural area with safe campuses and low crime. This will take sometime for the VT community to comprehend and understand. We appreciate all the prayers and thoughts directed our way. Hopefully in tradegy will come strength.


Wow Jim, what a blessing that they are all okay. Let me know if you need anything. I will have them in my prayers as they each deal with what they have been through. The service today was very uplifting and is a sign of the strength of the character of these brave students.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I am obviously saddened by all of the tragic events this week. I am very glad that all the reports here on the forum presently show that our forum membership and family members were not involved.

Tomorrow (Friday April 20) is national Hokie Hope day which was started by the alumni as a tribute and honor to all those involved. The company I work for, Lockheed Martin, has sent a note out stating that it will recognize the day tomorrow and has asked employees to wear Orange and Maroon. I thought I would pass this along in case others wanted to join in.

_
Virginia Tech alumni are leading an effort to declare Friday, April 20 "Hokie Hope - Orange and Maroon Effect" day to honor those killed in the tragic shootings at the campus on Monday, according to the Virginia Tech web site.

Everyone is encouraged to show their support for the victims, their families and the Tech community by wearing orange and maroon.

The "Orange and Maroon Effect" started several years ago as way for Tech fans to show support at the school's athletic events, according to tidewaterhokies.com, the local Tech alumni chapter. _


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Just thought I would send a note to everyone and give them the address of the VA Tech Rescue Squad, this is a student run organization, staffed with students, faculty and alumni for the improvement of patient care in the community. This is also my first volunteer rescue squad, where I learned to be an EMT, started on the path to becoming a medic, chose the career path I have been on for the past 24 years, and met my wife. 
The original VA Tech Life Saving Crew was formed in 1933. This is the group of EMT's and MEDICS that handled some of the first of the survivors including discovering the first two victims.

These folks will face a huge burden emotionally as well as helping deal with the emotions and issues students(themselves as well as their customers)will face over the comming weeks and months.
Anyone in a position to send them a note of encouragement or a card showing THEY are also in our prayers would be appreciated.

Virginia Tech Rescue Squad 
Military Building, Barger St. (0245) 
Blacksburg, VA 24061

EVERYONE
Take Care,

MK


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you Sam & MK for this information.

I am still praying for all involved.

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wearing my Orange and Maroon today.....

Of course it is my favorite camoflauge Virginia Tech hat.

Ya'll know Michelle loves when I wear camo!

TJS


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I sent JL to school today w/ Maroon & Orange on & told eveyone why.


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

My family and I (including our Freshmen and Junior Hokie Angela and Andrew) all visited the campus together yesterday. It is all still so surreal. It is hard to describe the emotions looking at the memorials and then back at Norris Hall. Andrew seems to be doing OK. He is determined to no let this effect the rest of the year. Angela is expressing more apprehension and concern. She is expressing some fears of going back to the classroom. We would appreciate your prayers regarding this one issue. I think there will be many students who will be apprehensive about going back to classes due to fear. Thanks again everyone for your support and prayers.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jidunl said:


> My family and I (including our Freshmen and Junior Hokie Angela and Andrew) all visited the campus together yesterday. It is all still so surreal. It is hard to describe the emotions looking at the memorials and then back at Norris Hall. Andrew seems to be doing OK. He is determined to no let this effect the rest of the year. Angela is expressing more apprehension and concern. She is expressing some fears of going back to the classroom. We would appreciate your prayers regarding this one issue. I think there will be many students who will be apprehensive about going back to classes due to fear. Thanks again everyone for your support and prayers.


I would think that her reaction is a normal one Jim. I had a baby that was in critical condition within 4 hours of birth and he was put in intensive care. Just when I thought things couldn't get any bleaker, the hospital called and said to get back immediately because he was crashing again. What got me through it was the prayer that i prayed when I hung up the phone. I said, "God, I am so afraid that if I walk forward that I will be walking off of the edge of a cliff. I trust that when I take that step off the edge that your hand will be there to catch me". Guess what? By faith I walked on and faced whatever was in front of me, and he WAS there to catch me. Tell her to say this and walk forward, because the only way she can overcome her fear rather than let it stagnate her is to walk forward. Be careful about Andrew because boys tend to keep things inside and not allow their weaknesses to show. Encourage him to either talk about things or at least to write them and describe what he feels. I will pray for them both as they press forward. This will be a turning point in their lives that when they look back they will realize that if they had the strength to overcome this then the next hard thing won't be so hard.
With compassion I think of you and your family,
Darlene


----------

